# Destructive Behavior



## Cavedog (Oct 21, 2010)

Dax is 18 months old. He tears apart any chew toy he gets a hold of, but he has never bothered the furniture. He is crated at night, but is allowed the run of the house during the day if I am gone for a few hours.

Last night I came down stairs and there was the shredded remains of a sofa cushion on the floor. He knew he had done wrong because he hid under the kitchen table when I entered the room.

Could this simply be just an isolated incident, or the first step down the road to a destructive behavior pattern?

Any first hand experiences or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

It might be an isolated incident, but since furniture is not a cheap replacement, I'd be inclined to not find out if it's isolated or not  Regardless of age, sometimes dogs willbe dogs, so I choose to contain them when they can't be supervised--day or night. Good Luck & sorry about that cushion. Guess there is not much to salvage, eh?


----------



## laurita (Jun 12, 2011)

I think at a year and a half, that's still to be expected... it may not happen again, but it is self reinforcing because I'm sure he had a lot of fun doing it! Vizslas seem to really love ripping apart anything that will make a mess or has stuffing on the inside!!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

*"They chew 'til they're two." * 

If you haven't had very many destructive episodes, then you should consider yourself lucky.  All of that chewing and ripping stuff up is NORMAL behavior until they grow up (two-years-old). It isn't really a destructive behavior pattern, and it will go away. In the meantime, closer supervision might be required. Even though Dax doesn't look like a puppy any more, he still is one.


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

When we aren't home Lincoln is in his kennel....if i am home he is out with me and stays with in sight. If im to busy to watch him hes in his kennel. 

Most of the time hes out running around the house with me..... so far he stays out of stuff but thats problably only because hes with in my sight. :

Lincoln doesnt get much unsupervised time to be destructive. Lol


----------

